# Watch out for Chinese rulers



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I think this is realities to knitting. I bought a ruler on eBay. I just bought one to see if it would be ok for a project that I would need about 20 for. I used it and realized something was wrong. Check this out.
So beware. This could really change a pattern that you were measuring with the ruler. 
Red is from China, black from USA


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Ooooh not good. Thank you


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sheeze, Louise!
Made by underage workers in a sweatshop for starvation wages too, I bet!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for the warning. I will be very careful not to buy a Chinese ruler. I like the Aussie or English rulers as they are the same. I think even NZ would be the same as ours. I hope you guys from America have the same rules as we have as well.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## savta kate (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow...what a difference. Watching now. Wonder if buying those tapes at the craft stores would show the same thing?


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I had no idea they would be different. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

I had the same problem with supposedly calibrated beakers for school science. Always had to check against a known standard one.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

looks like they had a tug-of-war with it


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh dear - this brings back an embarrassing moment from years ago. We measured our table for a tablecloth using a similar ruler and when we brought the cloth home it didn't fit. I took it back to the shop to complain about selling stuff with the wrong measurements on it whereupon she got out her tape measure and showed me the "correct" size. I still didn't believe her until I got home and measured mine against another tape measure we had. I did phone back and apologize but felt very bad because I had been quite annoyed at having to go all the way back with the cloth complaining at how you just can't trust what your are buying these days. And you can't! I just didn't know it was MY ruler I couldn't trust.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

What's the saying "Give them an inch and they'll take a foot". :-D


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Now that I LIKE!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Grandma M said:


> I had no idea they would be different. Thank you for the information.


Me too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha, I like the idea.

I actually use an old ruler that is actually my mom's... hahaha, I sort of took over many years ago - so she went back to a ruler that is even older than that...


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Nearly brought a job lot of these to use in my secret swaps, so thanks, just glad I didn't!! 0


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder if that's why some clothes in stores run big and some run small! &#128533;


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a huge difference!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

And I thought this was going to be another political discussion..LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had no idea that was happening thanks for the information. Now I am wondering if that is why i had problems getting gauge?


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow.. I may be the only one... but the *RED* ruler actually LOOKS right!!!
I know showing a picture on a computer takes things out of whack. I held my standard rule up to the screen to check this... but even looking at them both, the * BLACK * one looks all wrong????


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Too funny! :wink: :wink: :thumbup:

Seriously, I will forever doubt the accuracy of any rulers/tape measures I come across! :? :?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, I am going to check all mine now, just in case.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Good plan!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

wow what a difference. Thanks for the warning! :thumbup:


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

prismaticr said:


> Wow.. I may be the only one... but the *RED* ruler actually LOOKS right!!!
> I know showing a picture on a computer takes things out of whack. I held my standard rule up to the screen to check this... but even looking at them both, the * BLACK * one looks all wrong????


Naw, I have a big monitor (21") and I've done mechanical drafting for many years.... and as soon as I saw the photo I though "wow, that red one looks really stretched out"!
It's probably not "you" though, just your screen, the resolution or something making it look different.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope this won't start one of our infamous KP "cat fights" but here goes....
I travel to China several times a year. I have 2 friends who were CEO's of several large manufacturing operations with major contracts with Chinese manufacturing facilities.
While Chinese firms DO produce some excellent products it is important to note that THERE ARE VIRTUALLY NO REGULATIONS OR RULES BEING ENFORCED ANYWHERE IN CHINA. When a US firm goes to inspect their Chinese facility the government warns the facility to move illegal workers (read here 9 year olds!), supplies, foodstuffs, whatever...out of sight. The inspector from the US is only allowed to see what the government will allow them to see. 
Knock offs of virtually everything are being made and sold to US vendors.
Food, especially dog food, is often contaminated with dangerous and/or carcinogenic substances. Never ever eat fish from anywhere in Asia. You really don't want to know why, it's totally disgusting! (The major exception is Japan. Japanese fish is highly inspected and is amongst the highest quality in the world).
When buying anything "made in China", carefully examine it to make sure it's safe, avoid buying food from China, and if it's very very inexpensive compared to its European or North American version...ask yourself why? Some of it IS the cost of labor, but Chinese are now making significantly more income for their work, so you have to wonder if the decreased cost isn't due to cheaper ingredients, construction methods, or inferior materials. (Remember the horrible debacle when Chinese drywall was found to be filled with dangerous chemicals? Those poor people got terribly sick while trying to rebuild their homes after a hurricane)
As China continues to move toward higher standards I'm sure that the situation will change and improve, but for the moment...be careful what you buy from China. Vote with your wallet. If their products are not selling due to inferior quality, it will improve.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I once bought a set of measuring spoons that were made in China. I thought they looked a little odd because they were oval instead of round, like the ones I already had. 

When I compared the two sets, the Chinese tablespoon actually measured 1 1/2 tablespoons, and the others were off a well - so they went into the trash.


----------



## akamamavic (Dec 5, 2013)

I had the same problem with a red plastic ruler the fire or police dept. gave out to kids at a local parade.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


I really like this idea!!
By the way the word realities is supposed to be related. I thought I changed it after the auto correct corrected it and put in the wrong word. Also the tape measure was shaped like a heart.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

You mean tape measure! I also thought that this was political.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one made in West Germany that I have been using for years (since before the German unification, obviously). I'm hoping that "German engineering" would not get a tape measure wrong. It also exactly matches another one that I have that was made in England. They are exactly the same. Both are the same as a yard stick that I picked up when my grandmother died. It is heavy wood and has an ad on it from a saddle shop when telephone numbers were only four numbers long in Dallas, Texas! The black one may look wrong because it is a little skewed in the picture, but it is only off by about the width of the letters. The red one is REALLY wrong!

I suppose another case of caveat emptor. I try not to buy Chinese, but it is hard.



prismaticr said:


> Wow.. I may be the only one... but the *RED* ruler actually LOOKS right!!!
> I know showing a picture on a computer takes things out of whack. I held my standard rule up to the screen to check this... but even looking at them both, the * BLACK * one looks all wrong????


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I think this is realities to knitting. I bought a ruler on eBay. I just bought one to see if it would be ok for a project that I would need about 20 for. I used it and realized something was wrong. Check this out.
> So beware. This could really change a pattern that you were measuring with the ruler.
> Red is from China, black from USA


These tape measures can also stretch over the years so if you want to be more accurate, use plastic, metal or wood rulers, as long as they have been calibrated correctly.
Not so easy to roll up and put in your knitting bag though.
Have fun.
Colleen.
PS, I know my hand span, end of little finger to end of thumb at fullest stretch, is 8ins (20cm)so I often just use my hand for rough measure then my ruler if I want to be more precise.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I'm with you . I just went around and found all my rulers and tape measures, they all match that red one. At least I know now, that I'm consistent 



prismaticr said:


> Wow.. I may be the only one... but the *RED* ruler actually LOOKS right!!!
> I know showing a picture on a computer takes things out of whack. I held my standard rule up to the screen to check this... but even looking at them both, the * BLACK * one looks all wrong????


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fair warning. Thank you!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I will be comparing all my measures from now on. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for that,talk about way out. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm definitely with you on this one.


EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh boy! I guess I better get checking. Who would have thought?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> I think this is realities to knitting. I bought a ruler on eBay. I just bought one to see if it would be ok for a project that I would need about 20 for. I used it and realized something was wrong. Check this out.
> So beware. This could really change a pattern that you were measuring with the ruler.
> Red is from China, black from USA


* COULD IT BE YOU DON'T KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN CHI AND IMPERIAL/AMERICAN (based on the "foot")???? )* NOTE THAT O.8 CHI IS EQUAL TO 1 INCH!!!!

I have yet to see a 1/5th of an inch but having used .01 in metric enough to know that comparing these two tape measures is like comparing "apples to oranges".

_Please note the "Chinese Ruler" has four equal slash marks, one longer slash meaning (I would assume 1/5th or 0.5 or whatever they call or represent it for half a chi--could be a "chiette") ), four more equal slashes and then a big slash representing 1 complete chi meaning it is in CHI (don't know what the Chinese symbols on the tape read but I'm sure it has some translation for their word for CHI! :shock:

Maybe we better get use to using it and YENs since they will be taking over the world economy :lol: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your tape measure (they are not rulers either) has 1/8th inch shortest slash mark, 1/4 inch larger slash, 3/8th inch short slash, 1/2 inch next larger slash, 5/8ths next short slash, 3/4 inch next larger slash, 7/8ths next short slash followed by longest slash at 1 inch.

Hope you don't count your stitches as .1, .2 etc._

By the way since you have not used metric evidently in the past you might consider using the European standard of *mm* since they are more accurate than a lousy kings foot measurement and give a much better standard and fit then our Imperial/American standard*IMHO* :? I DEFINITELY AGREE with your comments about poor quality control/standards in off shore made products (don't hit my Anchor Hocking button unless you want a rant of at least ten pages :-o :shock: ) :!: :!: :!:

 *These comments were strictly made to get everyone's attention on the TAPE MEASURES and should and cannot be construed as any attack on any individual or post made prior to this one :XD: :hunf: :? :roll:   :lol:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I still use the wooden ruler I got when aged 11. I'm now 61. My great auntie sent it from New Zealand for me.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i'm going to have to check my rulers now!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: YES!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Have just checked my tape measures against my rulers all from UK.
Having looked again at the tape measure with the black print that corresponds in its calibrations (in 1/8ts) to my tape and rulers. 
I wonder if the red tape has been calibrated as metric because it appears to be in 1/10ths?? And the metric has been sold as imperial?? 
Can't be certain.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

disgo said:


> * COULD IT BE YOU DON'T KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN METIRC AND IMPERIAL/AMERICAN (based on the "foot")???? )*
> 
> I have yet to see a 1/5th of an inch but have used .01 in doing metric when it was going to be the "new" standard in the '80s.
> 
> ...


Not the most polite way to speak to people you don't know but I will not shout back at you.
I do work in metric and have done so for many years and I have to point out that neither of these tape measures is metric.
If the red tape was metric the numbers would be only half an inch apart, as compared to the black one, not more than an inch as it looks in the picture.
Took me a while to actually realise just how far out the red tape measure is.
Maybe next time you shout at others, you will get your fact correct first.
This is just my humble opinion and should not be construed as anything else.
Have fun.
Colleen
PS, My picture is enlarged so not to exact measure but it shows the difference between Metric and imperial.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing that information


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Laugh, great idea!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know, the other side of the "tape measure" is metric and that is correct.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Disgo! Although I consider myself to be above average on the intelligence scale...I had not actually compared tape measures in mm and inches. Thanks for sharing (and the disclaimer lol).


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you for the warning.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yikes!!!!


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

Amazing. Having taught elementary school for many years, we were aware of the many faulty school tools that could be had when shopping for supplies, but who would have thought it could be this bad!! I am headed to my knitting"tool" bags to see what they truly are.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

For me, the black one seems metric, centimeter. This would be the one used by the rest of the world


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Aggie May said:


> Not the most polite way to speak to people you don't know but I will not shout back at you.
> I do work in metric and have done so for many years and I have to point out that neither of these tape measures is metric.
> If the red tape was metric the numbers would be only half an inch apart, as compared to the black one, not more than an inch as it looks in the picture.
> Took me a while to actually realise just how far out the red tape measure is.
> ...


CAPS like underlining had and shouldn't mean shouting for those that did typing for a living. ALL COMPUTER EASE WAS DONE IN CAPS SINCE BEFORE THE PC (brother works for IBM). Lower case wasn't even an option when we had to use punch cards--switching to numbers was bad enough let alone no symbols of any sort allowed. It wasn't until the advent of the Internet that the "shouting" comparison came about--like computers talk to you yet!

My most sincere apologies if I offended you, but you made the assumption as well and could have asked if that was what I was doing (otherwise you could be "shouting" the m in your Maybe for all I can tell--have yet to see any law that all lower case must be used on the internet). i made my post late which is how this system works and have amended my original post to show the conversion between chi and imperial. that was my fault for seeing the ten slashes that no one else seemed to notice--and i have i learned both metric (and still use it a lot) and imperial in design school (and my other profession that used drams) since it was supposed to become american standard by law in the '80s after i graduated.

i had to go to my sewing room to pull down my drafting square to see what i had forgotten that inch to centimeter equals 1 to 2.54 (no where near a half an inch). the reason why my slopers fit better than imperial measurements since i was using metric.

thank you, sincerely, for making your feelings know on my post on "forum etiquette" as there are 41/1156 at this time.
no hard feelings here and i hope for you can say the same.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

hehehe clickers! good One! i am shocked..i will be very leery now! Thank you! does this mean i have to take a ruler with me to buy one?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I never considered something like that to be an issue!!!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> Thanks Disgo! Although I consider myself to be above average on the intelligence scale...I had not actually compared tape measures in mm and inches. Thanks for sharing (and the disclaimer lol).


you re welcome and i promise not to use upper case again

one knuckle wrap with the ruler was enough

wish this system would allow for a better time frame to edit since one may need to use the facilities on their way to the sewing room downstairs to find their drafting square

my fault for reading each post before making mine

will not happen again

yes i did both imperial and metric

had no time to get the disclaimer added before there were other posts unfortunately since they might have noticed my smilies which were not obvious enough or ignored

will give up my regular here status and go back to constipated and no comment status


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

disgo said:


> CAPS like underlining had and shouldn't mean shouting for those that did typing for a living. ALL COMPUTER EASE WAS DONE IN CAPS SINCE BEFORE THE PC (brother works for IBM). Lower case wasn't even an option when we had to use punch cards--switching to numbers was bad enough let alone no symbols of any sort allowed. It wasn't until the advent of the Internet that the "shouting" comparison came about--like computers talk to you yet!
> 
> My most sincere apologies if I offended you, but you made the assumption as well and could have asked if that was what I was doing (otherwise you could be "shouting" the m in your Maybe for all I can tell--have yet to see any law that all lower case must be used on the internet). i made my post late which is how this system works and have amended my original post to show the conversion between chi and imperial. that was my fault for seeing the ten slashes that no one else seemed to notice--and i have i learned both metric (and still use it a lot) and imperial in design school (and my other profession that used drams) since it was supposed to become american standard by law in the '80s after i graduated.
> 
> ...


You have to admit that your choice of words was not too polite but I seem to be the only person who took exception to it so it is up to me to apologise for taking your post the wrong way.
I humbly apologise.
Now, I don't want to say but, because I hear but really means ignore what I just said but, you have to admit, the red tape measure is not metric as we know it.
My pic is both sides of my tape measure and as you can see, there is a huge difference between metric and imperial.
As my kids would tell you, don't try to get the last word on me because, "I am not always right but I am never wrong".
Have fun.
Colleen
Hamilton
New Zealand
11.55pm Tuesday 15th April and I am off to bed before it is tomorrow.
PS, I watched the Lunar Eclipse earlier tonight so maybe the full moon got to me and made me cranky when it popped out of the shadow of the earth.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Aggie May said:


> ............This is just my humble opinion and should not be construed as anything else.
> Have fun.
> Colleen
> PS, My picture is enlarged so not to exact measure but it shows the difference between Metric and imperial.


my most sincere and humblest apology for yelling in the house

i will write that one thousand times before going to bed

thank you so much for sharing your skills and talents with taking pictures.

your two tapes are so beautiful and well made i can not decide which i like better

could you share with us the pattern or a link to the web site you found them on


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Think this sort of problem applies to all sorts of measuring devices. Which ones to trust ?


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Disgo,
Please don't go turtle on us! We appreciate your wisdom and the sharing of your knowledge of fiber crafts!! I, for one, would really miss your posts. Please reconsider? All is well now.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wonder how that effects the yarn made in China ?

The label could say 600 yards but really what is it?


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

deleted


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope you report this to Ebay!! I don't even buy dog food that's made there!!!


----------



## dyb317 (Oct 21, 2013)

Kind of funny; the chinese one has "10" 8th's rather than the 8 eighth's. Reminds me of the bloopers in Consumer reports magazines.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Too Funny as I thought I bet that is why shoes from their as well as clothes are at least one size smaller than here. I just thought that they has different sizing but it is the rulers.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I just checked mine and it is, thankfully, an American one. Whew!! Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the belly laugh this a.m.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Aggie May said:


> You have to admit that your choice of words was not too polite but I seem to be the only person who took exception to it so it is up to me to apologise for taking your post the wrong way.
> I humbly apologise.
> Now, I don't want to say but, because I hear but really means ignore what I just said but, you have to admit, the red tape measure is not metric as we know it.
> My pic is both sides of my tape measure and as you can see, there is a huge difference between metric and imperial.
> ...


Every chat or forum room I attend has the same rules, upper case is considered shouting, but there is also another reason. For those who use some kind of a machine for handicapped, it makes the sound much, much louder in their ears. And red text also bothers those who are legally blind using special sight assisting accessories (and no that doesn't pertain to regular, normal eyeglasses, so please, no wise comments!!!)


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Good on you, Evie! I love a person who can see the funny side or put a positive slant on any situation. But thank you, Mev, for alerting us to this problem.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I've a number of measuring tapes and will be checking them all. Yikes!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

You got me thinking.....decided to check mine against the one used at a machine shop.....
Top knit pick's
Metal from machine shop
White&red from knit!
Black&white from TDBank is the only one off and explains now why I was ff with my socks!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know, the other side of the "tape measure" is metric and that is correct.


I discovered this exact same issue just a month or so ago when I bought a tape measure on ebay. They were being sold as "inches one side, metric on the other." This was not the first one I'd bought this way but it's the first time one was faulty. So I complained, and had to show pictures for proof, but I did get a full refund. The shipping had been free. So now I know to always verify, and sometimes you can do this before you buy, by looking really closely at the photos of the item you want to, specially if they show pics of both sides of the tape.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

I will only use one to measure my waist!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Whodathunk? Thanks for the heads up. No idea.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Who would ever have thought the tape measure would be wrong! I wonder if they used a metric template and just changed the numbers?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> These tape measures can also stretch over the years so if you want to be more accurate, use plastic, metal or wood rulers, as long as they have been calibrated correctly.
> Not so easy to roll up and put in your knitting bag though.
> Have fun.
> Colleen.
> PS, I know my hand span, end of little finger to end of thumb at fullest stretch, is 8ins (20cm)so I often just use my hand for rough measure then my ruler if I want to be more precise.


How funny, I do that same thing, my hand span is also 8"...I never knew anyone else who measures that way! ☺☺


----------



## sandygrams (Sep 6, 2011)

prophetic words ..


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

disgo said:


> * COULD IT BE YOU DON'T KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN CHI AND IMPERIAL/AMERICAN (based on the "foot")???? )* NOTE THAT O.8 CHI IS EQUAL TO 1 INCH!!!!
> 
> I have yet to see a 1/5th of an inch but having used .01 in metric enough to know that comparing these two tape measures is like comparing "apples to oranges".
> 
> ...


Just wanted you to know, the ruler excuse me "tape measure" from China does have a metric side which appears to be correct and yes, I do know the difference between metric and imperial/US measurements.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Had same problem with circulars. Bought 4 sets that were supposedly 24", when I couldn't get all the stitches on, I measured (DUH) and they were barely 22". Told Joanns they were wrongly marked but doubt they will do anything about it.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

When I use upper case it's because I forgot to take off the cap lock and am too tired to go back and retype!


dmbt said:


> Every chat or forum room I attend has the same rules, upper case is considered shouting, but there is also another reason. For those who use some kind of a machine for handicapped, it makes the sound much, much louder in their ears. And red text also bothers those who are legally blind using special sight assisting accessories (and no that doesn't pertain to regular, normal eyeglasses, so please, no wise comments!!!)


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

WOWZA!!!
That's quite a difference!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Dizzy Liz (Feb 5, 2013)

WOW thanks for the heads up. I showed my husband, I figure if the fabric rulers are off so will the construction rulers. You probably saved some anxiety driven moments. thanks again for your sharp eyes.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for the info


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

We have a lot of tapes and rulers that have centermeters as well as inches. Very confusing because some of the patterns are written with CM.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> Just wanted you to know, the ruler excuse me "tape measure" from China does have a metric side which appears to be correct and yes, I do know the difference between metric and imperial/US measurements.


Wish I knew Mandarin so I could translate what the Chinese symbols would be on the side you showed. Probably could assume it would be their way of saying something like 60 chi like the 60 inch.

Forgive my screeching since I was trying to get people's attention away from the numbers and have them check out the fractions instead. My fault for not getting my final edit in on time.

I had edited the fact the Chinese chi would probably be best learned now along with the Yen since they will be taking us over soon. At least we don't have to learn Mandarin right away since they don't all speak it.

Just think, you could all look forward to going from a Size 2 dress size down to a .0001 chi size :thumbup:


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow this is something I never would've thought of checking. Glad you brought it to our attention &#9786;


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, my FIL had told me about that years ago. You always use the same measure tape on any project....


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

bonster said:


> When I use upper case it's because I forgot to take off the cap lock and am too tired to go back and retype!


_dmbt_ makes a good point in reference to other web sites that so rudely ignored those with visual impairments and encouraged extremely hard to read font sizes to get away with nefarious practices. They don't consider me with my presbyopia and just rudely say "use readers" which is not the answer either nor are prescription glasses (been through all that). My BIL with his diabetic macular degeneration was able to read in red ink print (black and white just blurred to gray mush for him) and since printers weren't in color back then the Sister of his dialysis unit would kindly copy all his reading material with a color print Xerox machine (which was way more expensive at the time). Not sure which disability machine she is referring to since TDD doesn't transmit other than text and even the operated assisted services do not scream when caps are used--how would one say Maybe? The hearing amplified phones are only an increase of volume for the spoken transmissions (have bought several for my Korean War injured dad) and the newer version can give a text that doesn't include yelling or screaming to be transcribed (neighbor has one).


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this information. Maybe that is why when I measure a sweater the inches seem to be off. Now need to find a tape measure that is black since I think most I have are red.

Wondering if all of the red are from China.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh my!
Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Disgo,
Once again interesting facts. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Edwardian said:


> Oh dear - this brings back an embarrassing moment from years ago. We measured our table for a tablecloth using a similar ruler and when we brought the cloth home it didn't fit. I took it back to the shop to complain about selling stuff with the wrong measurements on it whereupon she got out her tape measure and showed me the "correct" size. I still didn't believe her until I got home and measured mine against another tape measure we had. I did phone back and apologize but felt very bad because I had been quite annoyed at having to go all the way back with the cloth complaining at how you just can't trust what your are buying these days. And you can't! I just didn't know it was MY ruler I couldn't trust.


So sorry to laugh - but really, that is just too crazy!!!!
:lol: :lol: :hunf: Grrrrrrrrrrrr. I hate it when I have this situation happen to me also.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Thnx for the heads up.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> I think this is realities to knitting. I bought a ruler on eBay. I just bought one to see if it would be ok for a project that I would need about 20 for. I used it and realized something was wrong. Check this out.
> So beware. This could really change a pattern that you were measuring with the ruler.
> Red is from China, black from USA


Good to know.
Jane


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Yikes. I'll have to look at my measures and my projects. Thanks for the information.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I think this is realities to knitting. I bought a ruler on eBay. I just bought one to see if it would be ok for a project that I would need about 20 for. I used it and realized something was wrong. Check this out.
> So beware. This could really change a pattern that you were measuring with the ruler.
> Red is from China, black from USA


Hmmm, maybe that's why clothes you buy run small. The Chinese must use their own measuring devices when cutting out patterns.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

disgo said:


> _dmbt_ makes a good point in reference to other web sites that so rudely ignored those with visual impairments and encouraged extremely hard to read font sizes to get away with nefarious practices. They don't consider me with my presbyopia and just rudely say "use readers" which is not the answer either nor are prescription glasses (been through all that). My BIL with his diabetic macular degeneration was able to read in red ink print (black and white just blurred to gray mush for him) and since printers weren't in color back then the Sister of his dialysis unit would kindly copy all his reading material with a color print Xerox machine (which was way more expensive at the time). Not sure which disability machine she is referring to since TDD doesn't transmit other than text and even the operated assisted services do not scream when caps are used--how would one say Maybe? The hearing amplified phones are only an increase of volume for the spoken transmissions (have bought several for my Korean War injured dad) and the newer version can give a text that doesn't include yelling or screaming to be transcribed (neighbor has one).


I really don't know what kind of machine it is. It's the admins of those rooms that tell everyone this, and one of them uses such a machine. Because I have no problem I guess I never really paid attention other than made sure I didn't use caps and red. haven't been in for a while now but when I go into Paltalk I will ask. I gave up that habit because there aren't any cooking or needlework chatroom in there, if you are a paid member (which I am ). I wish there was because it's for test, voice and even live cams! what a good time we could have in a room like that! I made a room for cake decorators at tone time but it didn't go over too good so I closed it.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I think you want the red with the smaller lengths to measure your bust: that will be more "inches". And the black with the bigger lengths to measure your hips: fewer "inches".
Unless your preferences are different than most.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Amazing !! The sooner we start getting Chinese goods out of our stores the better.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

This has been happening for years.
Found that 'dollar stores' are the worse for items used for cooking ~ measuring spoons, cups etc.
The tape measure issue has been happening for at least 15 years. I rely on my DEAN and TAILORFORM made for acurracy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh my gosh they added a extra 1/4 inch to each inch!!! USA measuring tape has 8 sections the China one has 10!!

I learned when quilting that you need to use the same Olafa type ruler through out the project because all of them can be off a tad... and over the course of 100 seams that can really mess up a quilt!


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

OMG!! I've been using red ones for years!! I'll look for a black one when this one dies.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

This is amazing! I haven't had this problem yet, but thanks for warning us!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Truth is that we can get anywhere from 1/8 inch or more difference between American (or any foreign made) ruler. Whether it is wood, cloth, plastic (remember plastic stretches), etc. I noticed this over 20 years ago when I was in the dressmaking business. And the plastic ones will stretch with age.

The secret is to start, use, and end with the same ruler. And always - ALWAYS - make a swatch and use the same ruler (or tape) that you are using throughout your pattern!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Thanks for the info.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just checked a old material tape measure company Dean - made in Englan. Then the recent purchase of a plastic tape measure made in China. And they are off just like your picture.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

KnitPicker said:


> Truth is that we can get anywhere from 1/8 inch or more difference between American (or any foreign made) ruler. Whether it is wood, cloth, plastic (remember plastic stretches), etc. I noticed this over 20 years ago when I was in the dressmaking business. And the plastic ones will stretch with age.
> 
> The secret is to start, use, and end with the same ruler. And always - ALWAYS - make a swatch and use the same ruler (or tape) that you are using throughout your pattern!


Great info, KnitPicker. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

bonster said:


> Who would ever have thought the tape measure would be wrong! I wonder if they used a metric template and just changed the numbers?


I'm thinking that is what happened, but not sure if they are accurate on the metric either. Metric would be in 10ths as the red one is.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


I need one of these .


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, I like the idea.
> 
> I actually use an old ruler that is actually my mom's... hahaha, I sort of took over many years ago - so she went back to a ruler that is even older than that...


If it is a cloth ruler....they can stretch slightly over time.Check it if you can,perhaps against a yardstick used in a shop?Lindseymary


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


LOVE THIS!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I wonder if that's why the armholes on my last sweater were way too tight?


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Your heading could be taken two different ways.
Just as well the rulers did not have a capital R.
Get it?


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for the 'heads up'. Would not have even considered that possibility.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

THANK YOU! I had something similar happen when I bought one from the dollar store. Now it makes sense.. Most of their things are made in China.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

My husband worked with wood a lot. He taught me years ago to use the same measuring tool on the same project. Once a project is started, never change to any other measuring tool. Consistency is the best.

I read somewhere that a US dollar bill is 6 inches long. I just measured one and it is just a tiny bit longer than 6 inches. If I am out somewhere knitting a pair of socks and need a 6 inch measurement for the foot from the toe increases to the start of the heel, or to see how long/tall to make the cuff, I whip out a dollar and can see how much 6 inches is. Or if I need to measure a foot, it's the length of two dollar bills end to end, etc. 

In knitting it's seldom that I need a super accurate measurement and a dollar bill works for me in many cases. Knowing this has come in handy many times as I don't have to carry as many tools in my little box with my projects.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW what a difference. Thank you, glad you caught this and let us know.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up. I try not to buy Chinese-made items because there are so many problems associated with so many of them. (Baby food, dry wall, chicken dog treats, acrylic yarn, just to mention a few!)


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Lovinknittin said:


> I wonder if that's why some clothes in stores run big and some run small! 😕


I was thinking the same thing. Clothes from China tend to run small. Could it be because their rulers' measurements tend to be too big?


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

mevbb....checked mine...you're RIGHT!
savtakate...bought 1 in Michael's (craft) that's black one side/red other....2nd tape meas. got @ lys & it's red BOTH sides!
EveMCooke.....I LIKE your idea!


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Clothes from China tend to run small. Could it be because their rulers' measurements tend to be too big?


I'm getting a little off topic, but to clarify, sizing running small is because it takes less material to make a 'S' than an 'XL', or to make a size 10 instead of an 18. Without going into too much detail on this matter, try everything on before it's a final sale, and no you have not gained a lot of extra weight!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Ooooh not good. Thank you


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you for the warning.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG I would not have thought about this. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very interesting.....

Rhonda


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

I doubt whether anyone will read this since it's so far down the pages in this post; however, it doesn't really matter where something is from or what color (red, black...) something is. The real issue I see here is more one of quality control; lack of that can happen anywhere. I guess that's why knitters really need to swatch and measure. Whoever said that it's a matter of being consistent -- using the same measure from start to finish -- is absolutely right


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

My friend found this out with a quilting ruler. It was an 1/8 off. Makes a tremendous difference after 48 seams an 1/8 off. She of course used 2 different rulers and thought she was going crazy! There was no mfg place of origin on it so do not know if a Chinese product or not. The store replaced it for her and pulled all their inventory from that batch.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, this could be a real pickle!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


My smile for the day. Thanks.

:-D


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Just one more reason to NEVER BY ANYTHING CHINESE!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

We got food poisoning from seafood from China. I just tossed all veggies and fruit from there. Now, it's rulers and inferior knitting needles! Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Everyone take a deep breath and think of why so much is imported from all over Asia - China, Vietnam, Pakistan, Bangladesh......we didn't want to pay the price for domestically made products....... in exchange items were imported, we pay less and we get less, items don't last as long, in fact most are treated as disposable.

The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten  Benjamin Franklin


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


I love this!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, we now know to watch out for this, thank you for posting!!


----------



## annie 69 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you! I would never have known to be on the alert!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

bethnegrey said:


> I doubt whether anyone will read this since it's so far down the pages in this post; however, it doesn't really matter where something is from or what color (red, black...) something is. The real issue I see here is more one of quality control; lack of that can happen anywhere. I guess that's why knitters really need to swatch and measure. Whoever said that it's a matter of being consistent -- using the same measure from start to finish -- is absolutely right


Well said, my sentiments exactly. Of the things I own that were ordered directly from China, almost all of them are of good quality and I've been very happy with. The couple items that were not (and in two cases, money was refunded. One of them was one of these defective tape measures.) is not enough to deter me if there's something I want or need. I have 3 different retractable seamstress tapes. One ordered from UK, one bought from Walmart, one ordered from China (not the one referred to above). They are all spot on when compared to a carpenters tape and they were all made in China. Jusy saying...


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe that explains why clothes made in China are often so much smaller than ours!


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

CAS50 said:


> Maybe that explains why clothes made in China are often so much smaller than ours!


You can add your footwear to the list too, sometimes in the length, sometimes in the width.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I couldn't find anything on line in "measurements" so I sent it to a math person. He thinks it is for Chinese Measurements... He said to look at the one in the charts labled, "Cun." He thinks it looks about right... of course I have to take his word for it as I have not figured it out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_units_of_measurement


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

And finally, guess the tape measures are just about as well made as the rest of their stuff.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Mevbb said:


> I think this is realities to knitting. I bought a ruler on eBay. I just bought one to see if it would be ok for a project that I would need about 20 for. I used it and realized something was wrong. Check this out.
> So beware. This could really change a pattern that you were measuring with the ruler.
> Red is from China, black from USA


Same goes for measuring spoons (oops, not knitting!!) and cups. Unless they say something about US Standard or similar, they may not be right.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Chinese inches are about 1/1/2 imperial inches. It has nothing to do with sweatshop labor or substandard products! It was lovely to be measured for clothes in China.....I tried to kid myself I had lost weight We needn't be so sniffy about Chinese measurements: an imperial pint in the UK or Ireland is 20 fluid ounces, but the measurement somehow got mangled when it came to the US, which has 16 fluid ounces to the pint. Consequently, a US imperial gallon is considerably less than the British imperial measurement. American cup sizes are different too. As for knitting and crochet, needle sizes and yarn classifications across continents are the stuff of endless frustration!


Mevbb said:


> I think this is realities to knitting. I bought a ruler on eBay. I just bought one to see if it would be ok for a project that I would need about 20 for. I used it and realized something was wrong. Check this out.
> So beware. This could really change a pattern that you were measuring with the ruler.
> Red is from China, black from USA


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, and I suppose the poisoned salad from California and 82,000+ dried egg products from Washington State and the 9 million pounds of hamburger from Northern California in February are an indication of our "excellent" standards! When the Chinese are caught doing something illegal with food or drugs, they are punished, usually by execution. Ours get a fine and carry on doing it!


piebirdsue said:


> We got food poisoning from seafood from China. I just tossed all veggies and fruit from there. Now, it's rulers and inferior knitting needles! Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## Claire13 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a tape measure that was made in Taiwan and went and checked it against an old wooden ruler made in the US. Thank goodness they were the same.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Smartie!!!

This is one more reason why I am not buying any products from China.... There is no quality control.... An inch is an inch, no matter where what.....


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

disgo said:


> * COULD IT BE YOU DON'T KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN CHI AND IMPERIAL/AMERICAN (based on the "foot")???? )* NOTE THAT O.8 CHI IS EQUAL TO 1 INCH!!!!
> 
> I have yet to see a 1/5th of an inch but having used .01 in metric enough to know that comparing these two tape measures is like comparing "apples to oranges".
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but if the Chinese want to sell stuff to the West, then their measurements should correspond to ours! Why should WE be aware of the difference? Unfortunately, it would really be difficult to avoid Chinese goods altogether, they seem to have got their fingers in ALL our pies!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mavisb said:


> Thank you for the warning. I will be very careful not to buy a Chinese ruler. I like the Aussie or English rulers as they are the same. I think even NZ would be the same as ours. I hope you guys from America have the same rules as we have as well.


.

Here in America most of our rulers have inches on one side and centimeters on the other. I had not heard about the problem with Chinese rulers, but will be very careful in the future if I need to purchase a ruler. I am so glad this warning was posted.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

disgo said:


> CAPS like underlining had and shouldn't mean shouting for those that did typing for a living. ALL COMPUTER EASE WAS DONE IN CAPS SINCE BEFORE THE PC (brother works for IBM). Lower case wasn't even an option when we had to use punch cards--switching to numbers was bad enough let alone no symbols of any sort allowed. It wasn't until the advent of the Internet that the "shouting" comparison came about--like computers talk to you yet!
> 
> My most sincere apologies if I offended you, but you made the assumption as well and could have asked if that was what I was doing (otherwise you could be "shouting" the m in your Maybe for all I can tell--have yet to see any law that all lower case must be used on the internet). i made my post late which is how this system works and have amended my original post to show the conversion between chi and imperial. that was my fault for seeing the ten slashes that no one else seemed to notice--and i have i learned both metric (and still use it a lot) and imperial in design school (and my other profession that used drams) since it was supposed to become american standard by law in the '80s after i graduated.
> 
> ...


It's a sad state of affairs when we cannot use capital letters in the proscribed manner! I thought everyone in this digital age knew and accepted that ALL CAPS was considered "shouting". If we choose to use digital communication, then we should abide by accepted usage! I'm sorry to say that, usually, the tone of a message is clear whether caps are used or not (whether intended or not)...


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Aggie May said:


> You have to admit that your choice of words was not too polite but I seem to be the only person who took exception to it so it is up to me to apologise for taking your post the wrong way.
> I humbly apologise.
> Now, I don't want to say but, because I hear but really means ignore what I just said but, you have to admit, the red tape measure is not metric as we know it.
> My pic is both sides of my tape measure and as you can see, there is a huge difference between metric and imperial.
> ...


Not the only person...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> I think this is realities to knitting. I bought a ruler on eBay. I just bought one to see if it would be ok for a project that I would need about 20 for. I used it and realized something was wrong. Check this out.
> So beware. This could really change a pattern that you were measuring with the ruler.
> Red is from China, black from USA


You might try your local Walmart or Dollar Store for the rulers you need to purchase. At the Dollar Store they might have a special price of 2 for $1.00. Otherwise, Walmart might be less costly per ruler than the Dollar Store. I guess you will have to take your measuring tape with you to make sure they are not the incorrect Chinese rulers.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Smartie!!!
> 
> This is one more reason why I am not buying any products from China.... There is no quality control.... An inch is an inch, no matter where what.....


I bet this was a defect so they sent it over here and still got their money!! Why don't our gov't do the same to them???


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Nah...Chinese people are much slimmer than Americans, and most of them have never seen an American in the flesh :lol: They watch a lot of American movies and TV shows and think we all live in mansions and are as slim as the character in" Sex and the City" (I wish). American manufacturers are having to change some of their garment shapes because Hispanic people, women especially, are a different shape to Americans. It would be a pity if we were all the same.


Crochet dreamin' said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Clothes from China tend to run small. Could it be because their rulers' measurements tend to be too big?


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Are you sayin' us Americans aren't as dainty as our counterparts in Asia? (Just joking). I'm rarely serious about anything except a heart attack.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

We are part of the problem. We keep buying made in China products. Until we as consumers stop buying the crap they sell nothing will change....


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow-that's quite a difference-thanks for the tip


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Just looking at a ruler I've had for years and one side says "INCH" and the other CM. (And I don't feel it's shouting at me.) The measurement is clearly marked.

I guess we will just have to be careful about another thing.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, they have 1.4 billion wee, slim people and so we needed a lot of much fatter people to balance the world because we only have 300 million people.....otherwise we would have spun off our axis and out of orbit :lol: :lol: 


Crochet dreamin' said:


> Are you sayin' us Americans aren't as dainty as our counterparts in Asia? (Just joking). I'm rarely serious about anything except a heart attack.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> Wow.. I may be the only one... but the *RED* ruler actually LOOKS right!!!
> I know showing a picture on a computer takes things out of whack. I held my standard rule up to the screen to check this... but even looking at them both, the * BLACK * one looks all wrong????


I did the same thing. Took my tape measure that I use to do all my knitting measuring & it didn't match either of the tapes pictured altho it did come closest to the black one.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

I also, after matching each tape measurer against ea other, matched them up w/wooden ruler one of my sons had in high school (MANY yrs ago!) The only ones that matched up w/wooden ruler? The black ones!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, So much for quality control over there.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Never heard of this! Thanks for the 'heads up.' :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

China is treating us, like a third World Country, i beg everyone not to buy fish or other foods processed in China! We no longer eat any tilapia fish, any fish from China! Beware!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

disgo said:


> you re welcome and i promise not to use upper case again
> 
> one knuckle wrap with the ruler was enough
> 
> ...


Please don't give up being a regular status. We need diverse opinions here to give us differing options. I know many regulars are feeling a bit overwrought recently, but responding to the questions/concerns with wit and wisdom is appreciated by (most of) us


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

moke said:


> hehehe clickers! good One! i am shocked..i will be very leery now! Thank you! does this mean i have to take a ruler with me to buy one?


Make sure it wasn't made in China, first


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

I make it a point not to buy anything made in China.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

We try very very hard not to buy anything made in China also. We always hope it will make a difference.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

moke said:


> China is treating us, like a third World Country, i beg everyone not to buy fish or other foods processed in China! We no longer eat any tilapia fish, any fish from China! Beware!


I agree, we have the same policy in our house. You really have to read the labels carefully on fish, canned foods and even some snacks like crackers to see where the item is made. The ruler sure did not measure up to our standards and is a prime example!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

sseidel, it takes me 3 times as long to shop but it is worth it for us. I have always been proud of the label that said..Made In America!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Okay, so I know not to buy my tape measure from China...any idea if their scales would put on or take off 10 pounds???


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

moke said:


> We try very very hard not to buy anything made in China also. We always hope it will make a difference.


I am interested to know why others are boycotting China. Here are mine:

1.Destruction of Tibet

2.Destruction of rhino to use their horns for medicine

3. Poison and toxic toys

4. Cheap, shoddy goods that undermine American manufacturing. I also refuse to shop at Wal-Mart and Target

My philosophy is that if It comes from China, I don't need it.


----------



## KnittedBoocat (Jan 7, 2014)

It looks like there are 10 eighth inch divisions which should mean that it would be about 1.25 for each 1 real inch, but even that isn't quite what it appears to come out to. And it doesn't even seem to be consistent from their "inch" to "inch". What a nightmare that could be!


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

That should day poison food.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

So glad to hear that! My daughter in law is from Tai Wan and she says she is definitely not Chinese. This topic seems to have stirred up some definite opinions on our generally peaceful wonderful site. I thank the contributor of the Ben Franklin quote with which I was unfamiliar. Let's not get our emotions in a barf lol.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Back to knitting...


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

Madame La Farge said:


> I am interested to know why others are boycotting China. Here are mine:
> 
> 1.Destruction of Tibet
> 
> ...


Pretty much my reasons too, starting with Tibet at the top. But I have two beautiful nieces who came from China


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Heather416 said:


> Everyone take a deep breath and think of why so much is imported from all over Asia - China, Vietnam, Pakistan, Bangladesh......we didn't want to pay the price for domestically made products....... in exchange items were imported, we pay less and we get less, items don't last as long, in fact most are treated as disposable.
> 
> The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten  Benjamin Franklin


Amen to that! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> Oh, and I suppose the poisoned salad from California and 82,000+ dried egg products from Washington State and the 9 million pounds of hamburger from Northern California in February are an indication of our "excellent" standards! When the Chinese are caught doing something illegal with food or drugs, they are punished, usually by execution. Ours get a fine and carry on doing it!


The difference is that in China, safety standards are ignored with the complicity of the government.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Love you Eve! You have restored my faith in the world through your humor!


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for this information. It could really mess up your projects.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Too funny! You are a quick thinker and I like the way you think!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for pointing this out. 

It was something I would never have thought to check, but boy would that effect gauge.

I received a tiny tape measure in a Christmas cracker this year, and am using it as it fits neatly into my little knitting tool box. I will check it against a ruler before using it again.


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am like the ones who know their hand span (mine is 9 inches, approx). I also know that my right forefinger from end to irst knuckle is about one inch, from tips of fingers of stretched arm to nose is about a yard, etc. I also use a sheet of paper (8.5 by 11 inches). 

I bought some cheap bamboo knitting needles on Ebay and the sizes did not match the package--in fact, one circular was2.75 mm on one side and 2.5 on the other end. 

Basically, quality costs more than "cheapest price" goods, especially on Ebay/internet sale prices...you get what you paid for. Or "buyer beware". It does not matter what the country of origin.

This is my 2 cents.

Diane


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

The ruler bought from China is the Chinese Inch Measure and their innovation: because the US will not go metric and 12 inches and the fractions are very hard to use instead of the tens in meter, etc, the Chinese devised the Chinese Inch Ruler which is a total standard length of twelve inches BUT DIVIDED INTO TEN INCHES FOR EASE OF CALCULATIONS. There is no mistake here, this is how it is supposed to be.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Knitish said:


> The ruler bought from China is the Chinese Inch Measure and their innovation: because the US will not go metric and 12 inches and the fractions are very hard to use instead of the tens in meter, etc, the Chinese devised the Chinese Inch Ruler which is a total standard length of twelve inches BUT DIVIDED INTO TEN INCHES FOR EASE OF CALCULATIONS. There is no mistake here, this is how it is supposed to be.


Thanks for clarifying that. I had noticed that the Chinese ruler was in sections of ten, but not smart enough to know why


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

dmbt said:


> I hope you report this to Ebay!! I don't even buy dog food that's made there!!!


Me neither! And I also check all the dog treats and if it does not say on the bag, I am told that means it is made in the USA. When in doubt, I call the 800 number on the back of the package and check. I have yet to find raw hides that are not made in China so I don't buy them.


----------



## Jackie Forrest (Jun 9, 2013)

I had the same problem with a child's school ruler I brought at Walmart. The ruler said 6" when it was only 4", I knew something did not look right. I can not remember where it was from, it went to the garbage.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, what a difference.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

MaryC:you are welcome!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow!!! For a change something comes out of China that is BIGGER than normal (in length measurements). The problem I have with clothes, shoes, etc from China (and most Asian countries) is that the sizing is far too small.


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

Amazing, I want to check all my rulers now


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Moisey said:


> Your heading could be taken two different ways.
> Just as well the rulers did not have a capital R.
> Get it?


I got it and was too dumb to post it. Glad you did!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Really....so who executes the people who do ignore safety rules in China? And why do you think companies in the West rushed to put their jobs in China? The reason was that it was an emerging Third World country with few standards in place so that made it cheap to manufacture cxxp we asked for! When I was in China, Walmart were forced by the authorities to have a union to protect conditions for workers and standards in their stores. Styrofoam was banned in China over 14 years ago (much to the anger of McDonalds and KFC)because it lacked product safety and quality standards as well as recycling capacities. Unfortunately, the ban was rescinded recently. They also have two standards for computer products: a higher one determined by EU standards and which the Chinese themselves use; and a lower one for the US market because we will not pay for it and our elected officials aren't interested in higher standards.


Knitcrazydeborah said:


> The difference is that in China, safety standards are ignored with the complicity of the government.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Very funny!

But seriously, OMGosh! What a huge discrepancy. Yikes!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

hm sold as U. S. standard ruler, but with chinese measurements...still not acceptable!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Wake up America!
At least learn how to RECOGNIZE the metric system even if you don't know how to use it.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

As a nurse for over 30 years, we learned the metric system. I'm the one they call on for metric questions when we visit other countries....


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

The irony is that we do....the $ is metric! Not going metric is a huge cost and nightmare for our manufacturers because the rest of our measurements are a mishmash of the imperial system


Longtimer said:


> Wake up America!
> At least learn how to RECOGNIZE the metric system even if you don't know how to use it.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

RE: Chinese! Here's a pun for ya...Give them an inch, and they take a mile!!!!!!! The Chinese are not vested in sending us safe, products! It's payback folks!!!!!!!!!!! get it?


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Americans should watch out for themselves and not expect others to do so, but when it is OUR President that 'opens' u; all those markets, does not allow for tariffs and then quits taxing the rich --it is us who are the problem, not them.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't read every one of the responses, so I hope this isn't redundant. I looked up "inch" and "how long is an inch" on the internet including the National Bureau of Standards (no result) and Wikipedia and it seems as though an inch is measured only in relation to other measurements. I could not find a "line drawing" illustrating an inch. So if you measure everything with the same measuring tape, you are probably okay. If you take your measurements and use the gauge given and make it to fit your measurements, it will probably be okay. Measurements, apparently, are only relative to measurements other people use. This was interesting to me.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Dc: interesting, also found the inch usu = 'thumb' and as a quick estimate, the approximate with of an adult thumb. An inch is three barleycorns long, which was a staple and grass that grows easily.


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

MaryCarter said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I had noticed that the Chinese ruler was in sections of ten, but not smart enough to know why


Good for you and all the others that are doing the same.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! What a difference!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Roni: I thought it had gone over everyone's head!
Whoosh! (As you make that hand movement over your head when
no-one else has noticed what's going on. You know what I mean. 
Cheers
Moira


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

After further reading, I discover that on the 'net there are some real boo-boos when it comes to measuring. One that is misleading is that a small paper clip is one inch. It is not, but the inner loop of it to the opposite end is one inch. A crayon is 3 inches (didn't have a crayon to check, must go get some immediately). This one is wrong: a normal sheet of paper is 10 inches. It is not, standard business paper in the US is 8-l/2" wide and 11" long. Maybe the A6 size is 10"?

I measured some common things that it's kind of handy to know. A standard staple is 1/2 inch. A standard business envelope (#10) is 4-1/8" by 9-1/2". A sticky pad is 3" square (which makes me question the length of a crayon). The small sticky notes are not convenient to measure as they are just shy of 2" square. A steno pad is 6" x 9" (including spirals). Radius of a CD is 4-6/8", not very practical; however, from edge to closest part of the center hole is exactly 2", and the paper envelopes they come in are exactly 5" square. A standard business card is 2" x 3-l/2". A personal bank check is exactly 6". Credit cards aren't very handy for measuring as they are 2-1/2" X 3-3/8 and not even mm's either.

The issue of metric has been with us for a while. Thomas Jefferson asked Congress to adopt it, and he did get the dollar and cents passed, but unfortunately a large portion of what was to become the 48 states had already been measured at great effort in acres and rods and not in hectares, so Congress wouldn't go along with it. We're not the only ones to drag our feet. Russia only adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1918 only about 400 years late. Metric hasn't even been invented that long. I like kilometers because they get you there a lot quicker!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This has been an interesting topic, and one that has generated many different opinions. Who would have thought to check a tape measure? Thanks for bringing this to our attention! No matter where a product is manufactured though, we ultimately are responsible for the purchases that come into our homes. We have to be vigilant consumers, but it's hard to know when products are not safe, or not up to standards when they are imported for American consumers. Safeguards may not always be in place to check safety or standards. Unsafe baby formula, lead painted toys, tainted dog food, caustic drywall, political issues, human rights, job importation, etc., have convinced me not to buy items imported from China. I don't want my money supporting a system that doesn't seem to have many ethical values. Thanks again for bringing the tape measure to our attention.


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> This has been an interesting topic, and one that has generated many different opinions. Who would have thought to check a tape measure? Thanks for bringing this to our attention! No matter where a product is manufactured though, we ultimately are responsible for the purchases that come into our homes. We have to be vigilant consumers, but it's hard to know when products are not safe, or not up to standards when they are imported for American consumers. Safeguards may not always be in place to check safety or standards. Unsafe baby formula, lead painted toys, tainted dog food, caustic drywall, political issues, human rights, job importation, etc., have convinced me not to buy items imported from China. I don't want my money supporting a system that doesn't seem to have many ethical values. Thanks again for bringing the tape measure to our attention.


Well said. Now, as someone posted earlier, we can get back to knitting; or, head out to the garden. It's Spring

:thumbup: :!:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

moke said:


> sseidel, it takes me 3 times as long to shop but it is worth it for us. I have always been proud of the label that said..Made In America!


I understand and I agree, that's the reason why when I bought a set of interchangeable needles last year I only wanted needles that were made in the USA!

:thumbup:


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I noticed 10 sections from one number to the next which leads me to believe the makers were stuck in the metric system thinking ten divisions to the inch! OOOPS!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

gin-red said:


> I noticed 10 sections from one number to the next which leads me to believe the makers were stuck in the metric system thinking ten divisions to the inch! OOOPS!


Good eye about the 10 divisions per measurement!

And yet they went to a lot of trouble to still get it wrong.

17 inches is 43.18 centimeters or 4.318 decimeters, so the numbers don't jibe.

Don't forget, these are the folks who put melamine (yes, the same plastic they make Melmac plastic dinnerware out of) into pet food. The purpose was to raise the protein assay so they could charge more for the product. Trouble was, the ingredients got clogged up in the kidneys and was killing dogs and cats in mass numbers.

They did something nearly parallel to that in infant formula or baby food. As a nutritionist, I did a paper on it that I sent out to my clients. I can't remember the details right now but the moral of the story was not to buy imported Chinese food products of any kind because you never truly knew what was in them.


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 1, 2013)

When I saw the topic was Chinese rulers, I somehow thought there'd be an emperor involved in this discussion somewhere.

The measurement I find frequently useful is the knowledge that it is exactly one yard from the tip of my fingers to my nose.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I think this is realities to knitting. I bought a ruler on eBay. I just bought one to see if it would be ok for a project that I would need about 20 for. I used it and realized something was wrong. Check this out.
> So beware. This could really change a pattern that you were measuring with the ruler.
> Red is from China, black from USA


Thanks so much for alerting all of us to this. I carry a small tape measure in my purse all the time and never gave it a thought as to why the numbers were in red and not black. Now I know!!!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Niele da Kine said:


> When I saw the topic was Chinese rulers, I somehow thought there'd be an emperor involved in this discussion somewhere.
> 
> The measurement I find frequently useful is the knowledge that it is exactly one yard from the tip of my fingers to my nose.


Funny - this was always the way my Mom taught me to measure the amount of thread I needed to thread a needle.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Joan Thelma said:


> Thanks so much for alerting all of us to this. I carry a small tape measure in my purse all the time and never gave it a thought as to why the numbers were in red and not black. Now I know!!!


Oh, no,no,no,no...

Please let's not start a new, false Internet urban legend.

Just because the numerals on a tape measure are red or black does not mean it's from China or the United States.

Please review the OP's comments on HER measuring tape. She was merely identifying the Chinese and the American measuring tapes in HER photo as being the red and the black print, respectfully.

I have seen designer tapes available in purple, navy blue and hot pink. There are probably other colors as well. In general, color of print on a measuring tape has no significance.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Niele da Kine said:


> The measurement I find frequently useful is the knowledge that it is exactly one yard from the tip of my fingers to my nose.


I don't remember where I learned that, but I have also always found this useful.


----------



## Elegant Details (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm stunned at the difference. Better go check all my rulers


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Ginr and all: your observations are very correct, Chines Inch is ten to the foot instead of twelve.This is not a mistake at all. They purposefully did this to be able to easily make things for the US in inches and feet, but when it came to the actually calculations, they made all the units in decimal/tens for easy calculations. Actually pretty smart. Somehow the merchandise got swapped and people did not know.


----------



## grandmabell (Jun 15, 2011)

The clothes are the same way. I needed some under panties & got 3 of a n American brand that I always liked the brand in different colors but all same size. They didn't have all the colors I wanted so got another Am. brand that was also made in China. Got same size. Went to wear one of the second brands one day & didn't fit good & thought why are these so tight around my waist, took it off to measure size & it was FOUR inches smaller than the first one of the other brand. I couldn't believe it. Measured all 6 pr. of the 2 brands & 3 of first brand were 1 size & 3 from second brand were all 4" smaller. I HATE that we have to have all our clothes coming from foreign countries & so many of our people are out of work. Remember when they use to sing "LOOK FOR THE UNION LABLE" made in USA?


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Gma: sure enough, although think the underpaid employees just stick a label on ta make the count. There is no accountability. The only people who profit are the middlemen CEOs.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Knitish said:


> Gma: sure enough, although think the underpaid employees just stick a label on ta make the count. There is no accountability. The only people who profit are the middlemen CEOs.


Amen to that! I belonged to a union for a while, and they collected a lot of money from us employees. When you really needed them, they only were there for their cronies. My DH says unions are in bed with management quite a bit. I noticed management hires union official often times to management positions. It is one way to climb the corporate ladder, I guess. Maybe it's kind of an extortion?

He says if you want to fight management over an injury or unfair or unsafe practice, hire a lawyer. Unions are there to prevent you from getting a lawyer. Same as workmen's compensation. He should know, he has gone to court an won several times, once when a lazy partner claimed he should have gotten more when he sold his half of the business to him.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I just had to laugh when I read the imputs on this subject. I couldnt believe that two tape measures could be so very wrong. I will always check my rulers now. I still just cant believe it.

Di


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Now this is a Chinese tape used with American know-how. :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> How funny, I do that same thing, my hand span is also 8"...I never knew anyone else who measures that way! ☺☺


Equines are measured in 'hands' - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_(unit)

#4 in this illustration is an accepted and ancient means of measuring: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hand_Units_of_Measurement.PNG
Of course, it's based on a male hand; that's why yours and mine come to 8" instead of the 9" listed.

Just imagine the ancients building with stone and wood and having none of our standardized measuring tools. What they did have were relatively standard body-parts, and hands are the most handy of those. Somehow, some of those ancient buildings are still around, or mostly (thinking of the Roman Colosseum), so their use of imprecise measuring tools wasn't _too_ far off, or they'd have all completely fallen into ruin by now.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_(unit)

Did you ever want to know if a pair of socks was the right length but no want to take off your shoe to try one on? It's simple. Just make a fist (thumb tucked inside), and wrap a sock around it to see if heel and toe meet. If they don't meet, the sock is too small; if they overlap, it's too long; if they just meet, it's perfect. I learned this from all the times my grandmother would order me to make a fist so she could measure the socks she was considering buying for my swiftly growing self.


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean
Did you ever want to know if a pair of socks was the right length but no want to take off your shoe to try one on? It's simple. Just make a fist (thumb tucked inside) said:


> As I've said so many times before, you learn something new every day on KP!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Equines are measured in 'hands' - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_(unit)
> 
> #4 in this illustration is an accepted and ancient means of measuring:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hand_Units_of_Measurement.PNG
> ...


JJ, you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, now we know how women's clothing sizes changed. What was once a size 14 is now a size 8. Just change the tape measures.


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

The Chinese ruler is metric.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lesternewton said:


> The Chinese ruler is metric.


I believe you only mention this because you noticed the ten divisions on the inaccurate measuring tape shown by the OP.

In an earlier post, someone else also observed that, to which I answered the following (and more) on page 15:

[ excerpted ]

"Good eye about the 10 divisions
per measurement!

And yet they went to a lot of
trouble to still get it wrong.

17 inches is 43.18 centimeters or
4.318 decimeters, so the
numbers don't jibe."

SOME Chinese rulers and/or measuring tapes are undoubtedly metric, but not THIS one.


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. And, yes, you are correct about my noticing only the divisions of ten. Also I was just too lazy to go all the way to page 15.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lesternewton said:


> Thank you for the reply. And, yes, you are correct about my noticing only the divisions of ten. Also I was just too lazy to go all the way to page 15.


Haha...just due to lack of time, I think we all do that some of the time when there are so many pages! Often it's just too much to read that many back posts.

Glad to help out. Measurements are critical in our line of hobby-ing (or work, as the case may be).


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Just to let you know, the other side of the measure was metric and that was correct.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Just to let you know, the other side of the measure was metric and that was correct.


Thanks! That's good to know.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. As usual, China's quality is not good. I've gotten to the point I will not buy anything made in China. They just don't last!


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Unions don't do workman's comp issues. That is not what they are for. BTW, a union is only as strong as the members. It functions like a religious organization. If the membership's prayers are empty nothing happens.



Crochet dreamin' said:


> Amen to that! I belonged to a union for a while, and they collected a lot of money from us employees. When you really needed them, they only were there for their cronies. My DH says unions are in bed with management quite a bit. I noticed management hires union official often times to management positions. It is one way to climb the corporate ladder, I guess. Maybe it's kind of an extortion?
> 
> He says if you want to fight management over an injury or unfair or unsafe practice, hire a lawyer. Unions are there to prevent you from getting a lawyer. Same as workmen's compensation. He should know, he has gone to court an won several times, once when a lazy partner claimed he should have gotten more when he sold his half of the business to him.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

In the US, we do have the same system of measurements. In fact, we are behind the British Commonwealth Countries in moving towards the metric system, but we "inherited" the English system of measurements from our English founders just as those of you in Australia, NZ.

I guess if I need to get a new tape measure or yardstick, I will have to take a standardized ruler I know is correct with me to make sure it is accurate. I am so sick of inferior junky Chinese products. I don't blame the Chinese worker, I blame their bosses, factory owners and its slave drivers. I am willing to pay more to get a quality product, but it is so hard any more to find anything NOT made in China.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitster475 said:


> In the US, we do have the same system of measurements. In fact, we are behind the British Commonwealth Countries in moving towards the metric system, but we "inherited" the English system of measurements from our English founders just as those of you in Australia, NZ.
> 
> I guess if I need to get a new tape measure or yardstick, I will have to take a standardized ruler I know is correct with me to make sure it is accurate. I am so sick of inferior junky Chinese products. I don't blame the Chinese worker, I blame their bosses, factory owners and its slave drivers. I am willing to pay more to get a quality product, but it is so hard any more to find anything NOT made in China.


With something like a quarter of the human population being in China and taking into account that their civilization has been around for longer than any other stationary one, it shouldn't surprise you that they came up with a standardized-within-China system of measuring things ... long before the Imperial inches/feet or the not-so-old metric system. 
60 years ago, all the measuring tapes I ever saw were inches on both sides. In the late 60s/early 70s, new ones had metric on one side. 
Now, in China, they are encountering imports that use other-than-their-traditional measurements. So, they now are making measuring tapes/rulers/etc. with metric on one side and their traditional system. That is in no way to be considered as inferior quality; it was someone's idea to sell those outside of China. It is up to the buyer to look at the product and READ it. In this case, the original poster failed to do that and only discovered later that what she'd supposed to be inches wasn't.

Of course, had you read through all the posts before yours, you would already have learned this.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> I will use the red tape measure to measure my waist and hips and the black tape to measure my bust.


Perfect solution!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh, THAT kind of ruler. This topic made me think of something else.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Gerripho said:


> Oh, THAT kind of ruler. This topic made me think of something else.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

Some rulers DO NOT let you know if it's both!!! I myself have bought a couple w/red one side/black the other, but pkging did NOT let those buying it that it had both. If you look at some of the pkging, you'll see a lot of them don't mention whether it's metric etc..!!!!!!!!


----------

